# Breeder recommended Eukanuba puppy kibble



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm trying to get everything ready for our new pup and asked my breeder what she feeds her dogs and she said Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Kibble. From what I am reading here I do NOT want to feed him that. 

He will be 10 weeks when we get him, is it okay to switch to a new puppy food and if so, do I need to gradually make that transition?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

VTBunny said:


> I'm trying to get everything ready for our new pup and asked my breeder what she feeds her dogs and she said Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Kibble. From what I am reading here I do NOT want to feed him that.
> 
> He will be 10 weeks when we get him, is it okay to switch to a new puppy food and if so, do I need to gradually make that transition?


I switched. I did it cold turkey. I have no issues switching either of my dogs cold turkey. But I've always varies my older males diet, and now my puppy's. Maybe I've just been lucky. Or we create issues by never switching good types in our dogs. Not implying dogs with stomach issues don't exist.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

That can depend on how close the foods are in formulas. If your pup hasn't eaten in 12 hours, you may be able to go cold turkey. What if the new food causes diarrhea? Do you have a backup plan? Most reccomend a gradual switch. Does your breeder contract state what you are supposed to feed? Some do. Also Probioctics can help. Bene bac is sold at the farm store. I usually find it in the horse section.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

If that's what your breeder feeds and the puppy has good stools and no signs of allergies with it, I'd keep feeding it for a few weeks or months when you bring the puppy home.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

VTBunny said:


> I'm trying to get everything ready for our new pup and asked my breeder what she feeds her dogs and she said Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Kibble. From what I am reading here I do NOT want to feed him that.
> 
> He will be 10 weeks when we get him, is it okay to switch to a new puppy food and if so, do I need to gradually make that transition?


For what it's worth, I would suggest sticking to what the breeder advises you. Obviously that is what the pup will be eating when you get it. Assuming that you researched the breeder before purchasing the pup, they must be doing something right. 

Why change something that is working? I would also suggest that you add some yogurt to your pups meal twice a day to provide some extra calcium for growing bones, this also helps come teething time as well. But, you should ask your breeder for their advice first.

Personally, and no offense....but if I found out that one of my puppy purchasers was seeking advice from people on a dog forum I would return your deposit and tell you to buy a pup from the people giving you advice.

Kim


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

I tried cold turkey with my pup, breeder had her on Kirkland Signature puppy chow chicken, rice, & vegetable formula (Costco house brand). I didn't have a Costco membership so I got Diamond Naturals puppy lamb & rice, Diamond makes the Costco brand, and I tried to slowly switch then went cold turkey when the food ran out faster than I expected.

It went horribly. Pup was very un-enthused about the switch all along and the old trick of only letting a puppy eat for 10 minutes then taking the food away didn't work as her appetite never changed one bit even if she missed 24 hours worth of meals and constipation was a major issue. Then when I did the cold turkey switch she got bad diarrhea / vomiting and refused to eat anything for over 72 hours and drank very little liquids. She was extremely lethargic, freaked me out pretty good. She finally started eating some wet food after we took her to the vet and she was given an electrolyte injection, basically an IV. 

So I said forget it, got a Costco membership and bought her original food. It's worked out well she's very food driven now and we stock up at Costco when her food runs out every couple of weeks. 

Long story short, I won't be doing a quick food switch again *especially* to a different kind of protein. But don't interpret the above anecdote as advocating for sticking with the breeders food, I'm comfortable with the quality/price of the Costco formula and my dog likes it. I'm confident I could switch now, slowly, but I don't see the need.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

It depends on the dog, but a gradual switch is definitely safest. I'd keep the puppy on what the breeder has been feeding until he is adjusted to his new home. Then start to slowly mix in the new food, gradually increasing the amount of new food until you have fully transitioned to just the new food. Keep an eye on stools as you change and if they get loose, back off on the new a bit for a little longer.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

Agree with others on here, feed your pup on what the breeder has been feeding him whilst he settles in. There will be enough going on for him without a change of food. Then, when settled, change him over slowly to a food of your choice. None of my dogs have ended up on the food they came home with.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with asking advice. Eukanuba may have been a good food once, I don't know, but it isn't the best at this point. Evenso, your puppy will be making quite a transition when he first arrives. Having food be familiar might avoid some minor issues for the first week or so. Then go ahead and switch him. And yes, it is best to do it gradually. 

Your breeder gives your puppy a start, but your pup's health is up to you. And you are the one that is going to have to manage health concerns down the line. It does matter what we put into our dogs, that they will be eating, for the most part 90-100% of their diet. And puppies grow an incredible amount this first year. They go from about 14-24 ounces to 70-80 pounds in the first year -- boys do. That's a LOT of growing. When you think of a human baby that incubates for 9 months is about 6-9 pounds at birth and how much to they gain that first year? It isn't 50-80 pounds. 

So yes, you're concern is real. Feed him the best food you can afford for this first year or two. Giving him a week or two to get acclimated is fine, then I would go ahead and switch because I think you will feel better about it.


----------



## VTBunny (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I'll keep him on this diet for now since this is what the breeder uses. I tend to be an over researcher and from what I was reading here and on the suggested Dog Food Review site (Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble) it looked like it was far from the "best" choice. It seemed surprising to me but I trust her and she has great dogs so I'll go with it for now!


----------



## tenny80 (Aug 12, 2017)

VTBunny said:


> Thanks everyone! I'll keep him on this diet for now since this is what the breeder uses. I tend to be an over researcher and from what I was reading here and on the suggested Dog Food Review site (Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble) it looked like it was far from the "best" choice. It seemed surprising to me but I trust her and she has great dogs so I'll go with it for now!


Every dog is different. Our two little dogs (chihuahua and a mix of about 10 different dogs) can eat anything, we rarely buy the same food twice. A lot of people myself included are of the opinion that when you only feed one kind of food you crate food sensitivity issues. If you ate nothing but the exact same food, every single meal for years and then all of a sudden switched to something completely different you'd have an upset stomach too. So with them.. if we are in the pet store we buy whatever quality food is on sale, if we are in the grocery store and they need food they get purina. they never have issues and will eat anything. TO be honest they dont eat much kibble, they are both under 10lbs and over half there diet is probably made up of whatever scraps fall from the dinner table lol but either way it does not seem to effect them at all. 

Our lab is similar but with him it's really noticeable with what food he is on. A dropped chicken nugget isn't going to fill him up for the entire day either lol. We had him on blue, orijen, nutrience, kirkland etc etc trying different foods over the years. We didn't change it up all that much but he never really seemed to do great on anything of them, just ok. His coat was never very nice, stools a bit soft, etc. One day I was getting groceries and my wife said he needed food, I noticed a huge bag of pedigree on sale. Probably one of the worst foods according to kibble review sites. His coat never looked better, stools firm, etc we've just left him on it ever since and he's doing fantastic on it. 

Just use whatever works and dont be afraid to mix it up a bit. eating the same thing every meal IMO will always lead to issues. Sometimes though as in the case of our lab it's for the best. Every dog is different.


----------

